# Some "what if" art



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Being a big P-47 fan, I've always wanted to see some of the experimental variants in operational markings. I finally got around to doing it, although as profiles, not as models. So here are some ideas of the prototype XP-47H and XP-72 in service markings:

http://www.inpayne.com/whatif/whatif1.html

All art done in CorelDraw, as always.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Interesting. I especially like your rendition of the P-72 in racing colors. Without knowing that the production P-47 was nicknamed the "Jug" or "Juggernaut, " and judging by the predominantly lavender-magenta paint scheme, I would have assumed that the "Thunderjugs" were an all-female team!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And why not? 

Anyhoo, there wouldn't be a soul at Reno who didn't know what a Jug was.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll tackle some XP-7J profiles next. Can't wait to see what it'd look like with a bubble canopy.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

wow thats cool. love the colors!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Great work JP.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thank you, Obi Wan.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did some more:
http://www.inpayne.com/whatif/whatif.html


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent work!

Is that plane available as a model or have you thought about kitbashing one?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a small crappy resin kit of the XP-72, and a small mediocre plastic kit of the XP-47H.

AMTech had plans to do all three in quality 1/48 scale kits before thre company went belly-up.


----------

